

Lessons for Creating Good Open Source Software - tylermauthe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cathedral_and_the_Bazaar#Lessons_for_creating_good_open_source_software

======
tylermauthe
I would say that most of these rules are true of creating any great software,
not just Open Source. Many of the lessons I hear people touting today from
Lean Startups seem to have already been distilled in the set of rules
presented.

